# Middle Tennessee diggers collectors



## hunterchub (Sep 25, 2018)

I have been collecting bottles for a while now.  Learning the most I can.  Are there any Middle Tennessee folks in the group?  I see clubs and events in East and West Tennessee but little near Nashville.  Used to be a club here and an event.  Anyone interested in starting a club around here?  Maybe help put together a bottle show?  Send PM or contact Scott at hunterchub@hotmail.com  Im in Hartsville, TN.  I collect cone inks and whiskey bottles and whatever looks cool.  Always willing to find something older than dirt.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 25, 2018)

Good luck putting together a Nashville bottle group!

I have this Tennessee whiskey bottle I'm curious about.  Is it common?  I don't collect whiskey bottles, but somehow I inherited this one.  What can you tell me about the brand/bottle?


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm not sure , how far Gray, TN is from you, but they have a active club. The State of Franklin Antique Bottle club. They have a great show in May. Here's the link. http://www.sfabca.com/


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 25, 2018)

Those amber Deep Spring Whiskey bottles, sell between $20 and 30 dollars, however, some of the highly embossed,  Deep Spring bottles , such as the level of embossing on the Berry's, next to yours , have brought $300 and more. A nice original label on your bottle would increase it to $50-100 , and most any TN whiskey  from that era.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you, CreekWalker.  I love the advertisement --  "The Whiskey Without an Unkind Thought".  I'd bet the bottle label was interesting, also.


----------



## hunterchub (Sep 26, 2018)

Good color.  Nice 3 piece mold bottle. I don't quote price much.  Depends on condition.  I don't have that bottle so for me I might pay a little more than usual.  ITs all about what you can get for it these days.  I would place it around 1870-1880.  Amber is common.  Clear is desired as well.  Thanks for sharing.  Scott


----------



## hunterchub (Sep 26, 2018)

Gray is 2+ hours away.  Like to be closer to those of common interest.


----------

